# Benutzerrechte unter Windows XP Home SP2



## pillefusss (15. November 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Folgende Frage:

Gibt es Software, die Benutzerkonten unter Windows XP einschränken kann, sodass beispielsweise nur 1 Programm und ein Ordner auf der HD geöffnet werden kann?

Irgendetwas muss es doch geben, ich meine damals in der Schule (WIN95) hatten wir auch sowas...

Vielen Dank für Tipps,

Florian


----------



## turboprinz (15. November 2005)

HiHo,
willst du das lokal machen, oder im Netzwerk?
Für's Netzwerk ist es mit den Home Editions von Windows nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt möglich (fast garnicht!)
Wenn du es lokal machen möchtest, brauchst du nen zweiten Account und dem gibst du dann nur die Rechte, an der entsprechenden Datei/Ordner die er bekommen soll...(über rechtsklick--> "Eigenschaften\ Sicherheit")

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## pillefusss (15. November 2005)

Hey "TurboPrinz"   

Ich möchte das ganze nur lokal auf meinem Rechner anwenden.

Dein Vorschlag ist so weit ich das einschätzen kann leider nur auf Benutzerordner anwendbar (-->Dokumente und Einstellungen-->User).
Ich möchte allerdings ALLES  sperren, außer einem Ordner und ein oder zwei Programme...

Um das Ganze zu verdeutlichen hier mal der genaue "Plan":

Ich möchte auf dem Rechner einen Benutzer "Musik" einrichten, der nur Zugriff auf eine Partition der Festplatte hat (Die mit der Musik halt) und lediglich einen MediaPlayer und evtl. noch ein paar andere Programme verwenden kann.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob sowas realisierbar ist, aber vielleicht hatte jemand schon mal eine ähnliche Idee und hat ein entsprechendes Programm geschrieben oder so...


----------



## NatureBoy (15. November 2005)

Soviel ich weiss ist dies mit Windows XP *Home Edition* nur sehr sehr schwer machbar.

Bei Windows XP * Professionel Edition * wäre dies ohne Probleme mit ein paar Klicks möglich ;-)


----------



## Alexander12 (15. November 2005)

Hi.

Must mal unter Google oder Altavista suchen:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=windows+xp+benutzerrechte+sperren&meta=lr=lang_de 

Sind ganz interessante Ergebnisse dabei.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## pillefusss (16. November 2005)

Gegoogelt hatte ich schonmal, allerdings hab ich bei deinen Suchbegriffen etwas mehr gefunden.

Hier mal für alle, die es interessiert:

Startet man den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus, kann man wunderbar einfach entsprechende Rechte für alle Dateien und Ordner vergeben.

Nun denn, mir ist geholfen und ich markiere den Thread mal als erledigt.

Vielen Dank an alle...


----------

